# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Ιστοσελίδα Ασυρμάτου Δικτύου Λαμίας

## irodion

Νέα ιστοσελίδα
Τετάρτη, Μαρτίου 25, 2009

Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας
Καλώς ήλθατε στη νέα ιστοσελίδα του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Λαμίας. Η νέα ιστοσελίδα με δωρεάν σχεδίαση και φιλοξενία,θα ολοκληρωθεί σε λίγες μέρες και θα παρουσίασει όλο το μέχρι τώρα έργο πάνω στο δίκτυο … μείνετε σε επαφή!!! 

http://www.lamiawireless.gr

----------

